# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΣΕ MIKROTIK

## leopard75

Γεια σας.Συνδεσα ενα μικροτικ RB951 UI με ενα thomson TG585 v7.Το ειχα 2 μερες σπιτι και δούλευε κανόνικά.Το έφερα στο ξενοδοχείο όπου και θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω, στην αρχη ολα καλά μετά όμως από κάποιο διάστημα ενώ αναγνωρίζεται απο τις συσκευες δεν δινει ιντερνετ ασυρματα αυτο αλλα ούτε και το unifi που έχω συνδεσει πάνω του. Ιντερνετ εχει μόνο στο pc που είναι με καλώδιο συνδεδεμένο.Τι συμβαίνει?Γιατι θέλω να βάλω και αλλα unifi για να δώσω ιντερνετ στα δωματια αλλα το θέμα είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να βρω άκρη ούτε καν στα βασικάτου mikrotik!Πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων έτσι λοιπον αν μπορούσατε να με βοηθήσετε?

----------


## ydin

Το RB ειναι σε bridging ;
DHCP ποιος ειναι? 
Tα unifi τι gateway εχουν; 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## leopard75

To RB ειναι σε ρουτερ και dhcp einai to RB.Για το unifi δεν ξερω γιατι ειμαι σπιτι τωρα

----------


## nektariosko

Το unifi θελει κολπο για να παιξει με μικροτικ και hotspot....googlare ligo...

----------


## range

> Το unifi θελει κολπο για να παιξει με μικροτικ και hotspot....googlare ligo...


πρεπει να κλησεις το dhcp απο το unifi και να του βαλεις gateway το mikrotik (απο οτι καταλαβα to unifi ειναι ενα access point) και μετα πας στο rb ip/routes και βαζεις add route dst.address 0.0.0.0/0 gateway την ip του modem. Ελεγξε να δεις αν τα εχεις βαλει αυτα για αρχη , κανε ενα ping google.gr μεσα απο το mikrotik να δεις αν εχει ιντερνετ καταραχας

----------

